# My brothers resaults



## Oblivious (Dec 30, 2022)

My brother had been suicidal, gaining weight and generally on a downward trend, 2 weeks ago I suggested low testosterone but he argued that he feels more manly than ever, and him and his wife just got pregnant not too long ago etc etc etc, I told him it didnt matter and he was like fine ill do the minimum test
But here are his labs


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

Oblivious said:


> My brother had been suicidal, gaining weight and generally on a downward trend, 2 weeks ago I suggested low testosterone but he argued that he feels more manly than ever, and him and his wife just got pregnant not too long ago etc etc etc, I told him it didnt matter and he was like fine ill do the minimum test
> But here are his labs


Looks like candidate for TRT depending on where you are at. 
GP could start it but more than likely would refer to an endo. Endo would run more tests to rule out all other possibilities for low numbers then once ruled out, hopefully write up a TRT script.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 30, 2022)

When he says "more manly than ever," what does he mean exactly? I'm guessing high sex drive or lots of aggression, but from what I've read on here those aren't always necessarily good indicators of high testosterone.

Either way, that level is pretty low and I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 30, 2022)

Oblivious said:


> My brother had been suicidal, gaining weight and generally on a downward trend, 2 weeks ago I suggested low testosterone but he argued that he feels more manly than ever, and him and his wife just got pregnant not too long ago etc etc etc, I told him it didnt matter and he was like fine ill do the minimum test
> But here are his labs


I think he just felt attacked. We all know what these labs mean. Hopefully he accepts the truth and gets help.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think he just felt attacked. We all know what these labs mean. Hopefully he accepts the truth and gets help.



Actually no need for bloods. I'd be happy to say I don't feel manly if that means I can get a script  
But yeah, what you say about feeling attacked makes sense.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 30, 2022)

My experience is that those who would most benefit from trt are so far gone  that they don’t have a lot of motivation to get better.

When life sucks for so long it becomes normal.  It’s hard to get someone out of that.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 30, 2022)

Solves that mystery.


----------



## Oblivious (Dec 31, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Looks like candidate for TRT depending on where you are at.
> GP could start it but more than likely would refer to an endo. Endo would run more tests to rule out all other possibilities for low numbers then once ruled out, hopefully write up a TRT script.


He does have a benign tumor right behind his nose cavity,  right infront of the hypothalamus,  which i guess could be definitely the issue.
Ge was referred to an endo after this because even the GP thinks its too low, and Im hoping he gets a script aswell, he has a 2 yearold and one on the way, And a very loving wife, id hate too see him do something dumb because of something preventable


----------



## Oblivious (Dec 31, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> When he says "more manly than ever," what does he mean exactly? I'm guessing high sex drive or lots of aggression, but from what I've read on here those aren't always necessarily good indicators of high testosterone.
> 
> Either way, that level is pretty low and I hope he gets the help he needs.


He says high sex drive and I can see the aggression myself, 
To be honest i get the sex drive part, but when i cycle i am more calm and collected (test only) which makes me think the imbalance is causing his aggressive behavior not testosterone,  
I hope too, thank you!


----------



## Oblivious (Dec 31, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think he just felt attacked. We all know what these labs mean. Hopefully he accepts the truth and gets help.


Yea he is very very defensive at the moment, I am trying to convey to him that feeling like a man and having sex drive doesnt always indicate high testosterone,  i think i got thru to him but he said "will see what the professionals think " refering to the endo, so there is hope!


----------



## Oblivious (Dec 31, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> My experience is that those who would most benefit from trt are so far gone  that they don’t have a lot of motivation to get better.
> 
> When life sucks for so long it becomes normal.  It’s hard to get someone out of that.


Couldnt agree more, guy has it all, still cant see it .
 problem is that he isnt a believer in trt yet since his younger brother (me) does steroids and he has a rough outlook on it, Almost as if it diminishs manhood


----------



## shackleford (Dec 31, 2022)

Oblivious said:


> My brother had been suicidal, gaining weight and generally on a downward trend, 2 weeks ago I suggested low testosterone but he argued that he feels more manly than ever, and him and his wife just got pregnant not too long ago etc etc etc, I told him it didnt matter and he was like fine ill do the minimum test
> But here are his labs


Yea, its low. The low test probably isnt helping. But, is it the root cause of these problems? Aggression, suicidal? I wouldnt count on trt to solve all the problems. Encourage your brother to seek out some professional mental help also. Sounds like he is struggling with some things.


----------



## Oblivious (Dec 31, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Yea, its low. The low test probably isnt helping. But, is it the root cause of these problems? Aggression, suicidal? I wouldnt count on trt to solve all the problems. Encourage your brother to seek out some professional mental help also. Sounds like he is struggling with some things.


He is seeing a therapist , but i feel like the testosterone is a the first domino


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 31, 2022)

Ive known people living in the depths of hell until they got on TRT.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 1, 2023)

Oblivious said:


> He says high sex drive and I can see the aggression myself,
> To be honest i get the sex drive part, but when i cycle i am more calm and collected (test only) which makes me think the imbalance is causing his aggressive behavior not testosterone,
> I hope too, thank you!


DHT and derivatives generally take the heat for the increased aggression.  Cycle or not.

Aggression can also be caused by very high e2.  I didn't see that reading in the labs but may be a contributing factor for the aggression.

I was similar to your brother, low test but could blow a fuse with the stupidest shit.  Nothing dangerous but I can understand somewhat why he thinks his aggressiveness is phenotypic of high test.  He needs more information.


----------



## Oblivious (Jan 2, 2023)

Bridgestone said:


> DHT and derivatives generally take the heat for the increased aggression.  Cycle or not.
> 
> Aggression can also be caused by very high e2.  I didn't see that reading in the labs but may be a contributing factor for the aggression.
> 
> I was similar to your brother, low test but could blow a fuse with the stupidest shit.  Nothing dangerous but I can understand somewhat why he thinks his aggressiveness is phenotypic of high test.  He needs more information.


I tried explaining to him that to him, but his field is server tech, he never explored the medical field like me, I'm no doctor but I spent years researching studies, medical phenomena, and hormones because of the fact that i do steroids, my brother never really lifted weights except for a few months when he was 17. 
He was saying that Im spewing bro science and his wife agreed, up until he got the results back and now he says has looking for an endocrinologist, at least he is somewhat concerned now and taking action, getting him this far took a few tries on my end.
Ill keep pushing him until he sees an endo and hopefully fixes whatever is wrong


----------



## buck (Jan 3, 2023)

I would be interested in see his E2 level. But even more important i would get his thyroid tested


----------



## Stickler (Jan 3, 2023)

Oblivious said:


> He is seeing a therapist , but i feel like the testosterone is a the first domino


A friend of mine did his first cycle a couple of years back amd even with propped PCT never fully recovered. 

He was the same. Impulsive,  angry, drank to cope, was very depressed, as well as suicidal.  He went to a psychiatrist where they suggested meds, but after blood work found super low T. They put him on TRT and his life is COMPLETELY different now. He still has his moments, but I'm not sure he complete knows how to handle some disappointment after having a good positive run of time after starting TRT. Sometimes he still gets a bit dramatic,  but NOTHING like before. 

So even if TRT is part of the solution, I'd still suggest looking into therapy. Best shit in life IMO.  You can vent to a paid professional who has no emotion ties to the outcome. Not to mention, feels pretty great getting shit off your chest without any judgements from anyone else.


----------



## juuced (Jan 5, 2023)

buck said:


> I would be interested in see his E2 level. But even more important i would get his thyroid tested


agree!  I was going to write the same thing but you beat me to it.


----------

